# Unknown language: Ama jefarerida coro so fobi



## 101010

Does someone know what language it is？

--------------------------------------------------
MMX (The Social Song)

_*Ama jefarerida coro so fobi
    Mariama le godo foro gosta gei

    Ama jefarerida coro so fobi
    Mariama le godo foro gosta gei

*_


----------



## Maroseika

Maybe it's just a gobbledegook? It would fit the idea of this song pretty well.


----------



## 101010

thank you~


----------



## mataripis

101010 said:


> Does someone know what language it is？
> 
> --------------------------------------------------
> MMX (The Social Song)
> 
> _*Ama jefarerida coro so fobi
> Mariama le godo foro gosta gei
> 
> Ama jefarerida coro so fobi
> Mariama le godo foro gosta gei
> 
> *_


the word "AMA" sounds Tagalog meaning Father. It is a song or chant of praising THE FATHER! the rest sound like a form of Latino almost similar to Spanish!Identifying the type of language will help us understand clearly what are in the context.


----------



## L'irlandais

mataripis said:


> ...Identifying the type of language will help us understand clearly what are in the context.


Hello mataripis,
I agree with Maroseika, in the context of the *Enigma - electronic musical project *from Germany it's the sound which is important ;  so I'm not convinced it's a real world language.


----------

